
League of Legends gamers could become California’s newest workforce - vo2maxer
https://qz.com/1781797/californias-ab5-protects-league-of-legends-gamer-work-rights/
======
Fjolsvith
So companies leave California and stop "employing" Californians.

~~~
vo2maxer
The issue seems to be whether gamers should be considered employees or
independent contractors. I’m not sure how your statement follows.

~~~
Fjolsvith
From the article:

 _But in contrast to professional athletes in the traditional sports industry,
League of Legends players are not considered employees. According to the 2019
Championship Series rules, gaming athletes are independent contractors and the
Riot Games gamer contract does not define the employer /employee
relationship._

Why wouldn't Riot Games move their HQ and not deal with the California law? I
realize that companies that want the regional market (such as Uber and Lyft)
wouldn't go, but if you don't have to maintain a presence in CA, why would
you?

~~~
vo2maxer
Now I understand what you meant. Thank you.

